# Hellvape Dead Rabbit V2 RTA



## Zer0_C00L (22/6/20)

Sent from my Sony Xperia XZ Premium using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## takatatak (22/6/20)

Looks cool but I dunno about that airflow

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mzr (23/6/20)

I was expecting that it might be honeycomb style airflow but didn't think it would be a Zeus X Dead rabbit style

Reactions: Like 1


----------

